# UPDATE löst Exception aus



## Lu (17. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Datenbankanwendung.
Sobald ich den folgenden Code aufrufe, wird das Gewünschte auch in die Datenbank eingetragen, jedoch beendet mein Programm mit der unetn angegebenen Ausgabe.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Ahnung was da los ist.


```
try
        {
            stmt.executeUpdate("UPDATE tabelle SET spalte = 'WC M 12'  WHERE zähler = 15");
        } catch (SQLException e) { System.out.println(e) }
```



An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.
Unexpected Signal : EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) occurred at PC=0x77F4B2AB
Function=RtlEnterCriticalSection+0xB
Library=C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdll.dll

Current Java thread:
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.execDirect(Native Method)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLExecDirect(JdbcOdbc.java:3105)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcStatement.execute(JdbcOdbcStatement.java:338)
	- locked <0x10507428> (a sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcStatement)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcStatement.executeUpdate(JdbcOdbcStatement.java:288)
....................
....................
....................


----------



## nollario (18. Aug 2004)

"Exception in the native code".... Das ist nicht schön. Hab da einen Thread bei Sun gefunden, weiss aber nicht, ob das was damit zu tun hat:

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=37&thread=307252&start=45&range=15&tstart=0&trange=15

fakt ist: du erhälst keine SQLException also vermute ich, dass 1. die verbindung zur db korrekt ist, 2. dein sql ok ist., 3. dein sql wird ja tatsächlich ausgeführt....

könnte tatsächlich ein problem mit der vm sein. welche version nutzt du?


----------



## Lu (23. Aug 2004)

ich benutze die Version 1.4.2_04


----------



## nollario (24. Aug 2004)

kannst du vielleicht mal eine andere vm testen? also entweder eine andere version von sun, oder eine vm von ibm oder sonst jemandem...


----------



## Lu (24. Aug 2004)

sollte ich vielleicht mal ausprobieren


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2004)

ich würde mal fast vermuten, 
dass deine maschine eventuell mit den umlauten im SQL Befehl nicht klarkommt.
Änder mal zähler zu zaehler in deiner tabelle und im sql code und probiers mal.
nur so ne idee


----------



## velaluka (27. Aug 2004)

hallo,
habe ähnliche Probleme bei der Verwendung einer Oracle(Polite). Bei Oracle heißt es z.B das man den Aktuellen JDBC Treiber für eine Polite nur mit eine Runtime kleiner 1.4 verwenden soll. Mach dich mal bei deinem Treiberhersteller schlau, ob er auch vorgaben bezüglich de VM hat.
Cioa velaluka


----------

